# what size spacers needed to get fat fives flush?



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey all, I have a 02 tt quattro. Before purchasing some wheel spacers, anyone know the correct size spacers needed to get the front and rear flushed with the fender? Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Take a ruler that measures in millimeters and take the distance from the rim to the fender.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

20mm R/25mm F


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Mk1 TT Offset calculator: http://www.senebdesign.com/auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

20v master said:


> 20mm R/25mm F


Thats what was on mine when I got it from the PO, Ill see if I can find a photo


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Are you lowered and running camber? If so go a few mm's more


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

depends on how you want to run your tires (stretched or not) and how low you want to go. but when I had my fat 5's on I put 25's in the rear and 20's up front, (20's in the rear will NOT make them flush, I am about to go 30's in the rear for a minute amount of poke). If you do run 20f 25r and want to go low you will need smaller tires (ie 205's).


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm actually trying to figure out the same thing. I have an 01 225 roadster. I am running kw coilovers. I have the back set down as far as they'll go, and the front a little lower than the back. I have the neuspeed camber kit for the back. I am running stock fat fives with stock size michelin pilots. What size spacers to I need front and rear? Right now it looks rediculous, especially in the rear. They are in SO far! 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Mk1 TT Offset calculator: http://www.senebdesign.com/auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm


 Oh look, an Audi TT offset calculator that was posted earlier in the thread!!! 

Fat Fives should be 7.5 in wide and are supposed to have a 35mm offset. 

Taking those into consideration we get: 

25mm front / 30mm rear and they will sit within 2mm of the fender - seriously close.


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Am I missing something? I don't see on that link where it takes the car being lowered into account. Would the 25mm front 30mm rear be correct with coilovers set all the way down? 



darrenbyrnes said:


> Oh look, an Audi TT offset calculator that was posted earlier in the thread!!!
> 
> Fat Fives should be 7.5 in wide and are supposed to have a 35mm offset.
> 
> ...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

darrenbyrnes said:


> Oh look, an Audi TT offset calculator that was posted earlier in the thread!!!
> 
> Fat Fives should be 7.5 in wide and are supposed to have a 35mm offset.
> 
> ...


 Fat fives are ET 32 mm.


----------



## rodhotter (Dec 24, 2003)

*spacers*

i just got 25mm F 30mm R, on my 01 TT 225 Q with aftermarket wheels but same as the 17" fat 5's, motorsport-tech.com will make any size you want also adapters, our 5X100 is listed as a custom order but still a a very good price, wheel bolts included, i got the ones that use longer bolts, nicely made and guaranteed for life. i have eibach pro kit with koni FSD dampers only 25mm lower but almost same as stock tired springs, tires would hit fender lips if lowered drastically, fits about flush, fronts out a hair and rears in a hair due to narrower rear track


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

20v master said:


> Fat fives are ET 32 mm.


OK, plug that into the calculator. And 3mm isn't REALLY all that much...

(I guess I got some bad information so far as the offset of Fat Fives)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

